# et celui/celle / le/la + adjectif



## la_vie_en_rose

BOnsoir!

Je suis en train d'écrire un texte en français, mas je ne sais pas comment exprimer ce phrase en français: 

la différence qu’on trouve entre notre conception et celle orientale.  
 
Est-ce que je dois écrire <<celle>> ou <<l'>> comme pronom pour faire une référence anaphorique du mot <<conception>>?

Je vous en remercie en avance! 

Corrigez-moi, si j'ai des fautes!! =)

MERCI BEAUCOUP!!


----------



## SwissPete

Un peu compliquée, ta question !

Je dirais : la différence qu’on trouve entre notre conception et *la conception* orientale.


----------



## CapnPrep

De toute manière, la structure _celui/celle/ceux/celles_ + adjectif simple n'est pas possible : *_celui bon_, *_celle française_, *_ceux rouges_. Ou plus précisément, « la construction est plus rare et sentie comme peu satisfaisante par beaucoup d'usagers » (_Le Bon usage_, §700, b, 2°).


----------



## la fée

Complètement d'accord avec SwissPete. On ne met pas d'adjectif après un pronom démonstratif. Si tu voulais, mais ici je ne te le conseille pas, tu pourrais employer l'article défini:
ex. Tu préfères le pull vert ou le bleu? et non "celui bleu".
CapnPrep aussi a raison!


----------



## Xence

Essayons de nuancer un peu. 


> *Celui, celle(s), ceux* : doivent toujours précéder un participe, un complément introduit par "*de*", ou une subordonnée relative (_Je vous donne celle de ma fille. Je vous présente ceux qui ont triomphé ce matin. Voici son dessin, voici celui réalisé par mon fils_). Les autres constructions sont critiquées.
> 
> Source



Autrement dit, la construction "pronom démonstratif + adjectif qualificatif", même si elle ne semble pas cadrer avec les normes grammaticales convenues (le Littré parle de faute très commune et ancienne) a été utilisée par de grands auteurs, à l'instar de Voltaire ("_Le goût de la philosophie n'était pas alors *celui dominant*._"). Grevisse savait donc de quoi il parlait en disant que cette construction était rare, sans la rejeter pour autant. Et probablement, tout comme Bescherelle, il lui était difficile de trancher une question opposant des grammairiens à de très grands auteurs. Bescherelle va même plus loin:


> Si nous écoutions les grammairiens, tels que Girault Duviver, MM Noël et Chapsal, et avant eux Maugard et Domergue, les phrases dont il s'agit seraient vicieuses; mais quelle que soit l'autorité de ces grammairiens, elle devient nulle comparée à celle des plus grands écrivains de la France tels que Voltaire, Racine, Montesquieu, Barthélemy et une foule d'autres.
> 
> Source



Ajoutons enfin que cette construction est tout à fait correcte "_quand l'adjectif ou le participe appartiennent à une incise, après laquelle vient qui, que, dont._"


> Votre exemple et *celui, si généreux,* qu'a donné votre lettre.
> 
> Ma lettre, et *celle, écrite* par mon ami, qui vous sera remise.
> 
> Littré


----------



## la_vie_en_rose

J'ai compris! =) 

Et ça serait correct si je dissais: <<la différence qu’on trouve entre notre conception et celle des orientales>>?
 
MERCI BEAUCOUP À TOUS!!


----------



## Xence

la_vie_en_rose said:


> Et ça serait correct si je dissais: <<la différence qu’on trouve entre notre conception et celle des orientales>>?



Dans ce cas, on parle des Orientaux (au masculin, et avec une majuscule).

_... la différence qu’on trouve (qui existe?) entre  notre conception et celle des Orientaux_...


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui, ou celle de l'Orient.


----------



## scriptum

Xence said:


> Autrement dit, la construction "pronom démonstratif + adjectif qualificatif", même si elle ne semble pas cadrer avec les normes grammaticales convenues (le Littré parle de faute très commune et ancienne) a été utilisée par de grands auteurs, à l'instar de Voltaire ("_Le goût de la philosophie n'était pas alors *celui dominant*._").


Il y a quelque chose qui me gêne dans ce raisonnement.
Après tout, si je comprends bien, "dominant" est un participe et non un adjectif.
La construction du type "celui dominant" a été utilisée par de grands auteurs; en va-t-il de même pour les expressions comme "celui petit" ou "celui rouge"?


----------



## Aoyama

> La construction du type "celui dominant" a été utilisée par de grands auteurs; en va-t-il de même pour les expressions comme "celui petit" ou "celui rouge"?


Pour "celui petit" etc, la construction est impossible (voir notamment #3), pour "celui dominant" c'est bien un participe (ou un gérondif), égal à "celui qui domine".
On pourrait avoir, à la rigueur, "celui/celle rougissant" (= celui/celle qui _devient_ rouge) mais pas "celui/celle rouge". Il faudrait "celui/celle _qui est _rouge".


----------



## Xence

scriptum said:


> si je comprends bien, "dominant" est un participe et non un adjectif.


C'est un participe employé adjectivement.

Le premier exemple de Voltaire cité par Bescherelle contient un adjectif qui n'est pas un participe.


> Cette remarque, ainsi que _celles _purement _grammaticales_, sont pour les étrangers principalement.


----------



## CapnPrep

Je ne sais pas si _celui rougissant_ est vraiment meilleur que _celui rouge_. Peut-être… mais je trouve que les deux sont loin d'être naturels dans l'usage actuel. Selon Grevisse, le participe ou l'adjectif doivent être accompagnés d'un élément subordonné (modifieur ou complément). Voilà pourquoi l'exemple de Voltaire est à peu près acceptable  ; en tout cas, _celles grammaticales_ le serait beaucoup moins.

On peut néanmoins trouver de tels exemples chez les grands auteurs. Grevisse cite entre autres Apollinaire (_Vous aimez les Juifs italiens et ceux français_) et Proust (_Elle le dégoûta tellement des tomates, même de celles comestibles_). Mais il n'hesite pas à trancher : ce sont des exemples « à ne pas imiter ».


----------



## Aoyama

On ne sera pas d'accord avec Appolinaire mais bizarrement 


> _Elle le dégoûta tellement des tomates, même de celles comestibles_


 ... ne paraît pas bizarre et ne choque pas.


----------



## Xence

Il faut tout de même reconnaître que ces pronoms démonstratifs ne se plient pas facilement à la classification, et posent des problèmes même aux grammairiens modernes.
Dans ce document, pour ceux qui veulent approfondir la question, Bernard Combettes tente de cerner le phénomène d'_expansion _inhérent à "celui". Il se penche notamment sur l'_insertion adjectivale_ qui nous intéresse ici.


----------



## CapnPrep

Pour Combettes, l'expansion est toujours une relative ou un syntagme en _de_. Ce qui nous intéresse, c'est le cas plus rare où l'expansion est un adjectif. Si dans l'exemple initial de la_vie_en_rose on fait de _orientale_ une insertion adjectivale, alors le démonstratif n'a plus d'expansion, et la structure devient totalement agrammaticale :_la différence qu’on trouve entre notre conception et celle, orientale. 
_​Je ne déconseille pas la lecture de cet article de Combettes, mais le rapport avec notre discussion est plutôt mince.


----------



## Xence

Je n'ai pas dit que l'insertion adjectivale s'applique à l'exemple initial (encore que cela est possible, si la phrase a une suite). Mais au cours de la discussion, nous avons fait allusion aux incises.

***

Par ailleurs, j'ai oublié de mentionner un autre cas où la construction "celui + Adjectif" est possible, c'est celui mentionné par le TLF de l'apposition à valeur prédicative.


> *a)* [L'adj. est intercalé entre _celui_ et son  déterminant nom. _(cf. supra_ I)]  _
> Ses résistances aux caresses aimantes de Bianca,  à *celles adoratrices* de Betty..._
> (J. Péladan,  _Le Vice suprême,_ 1884, p.  44).
> _Ce tressaillement du ventre  qu'on a dans les chutes simulées des_ « _chars russes_ » _ou  dans *celles imaginaires* des rêves_
> (Loti, _Pêcheur  d'Islande,_ 1886, p. 79).


----------



## Pommee

"la population britannique et celle française " correct ?
merci


----------



## Micia93

Pas vraiment 
Il est préférable de dire : "les populations britanniques et françaises"


----------



## Pommee

merci , alors "la population britannique et celle de la france"?


----------



## Micia93

non, je ne dirais pas ça
il faut répéter : "la population britannique et la population française"


----------



## Anne453

"La population britannique et celle française" me semble très correcte, tout autant que "la population britannique et la population française".

"Les populations françaises et britanniques" lie les deux populations. C'est correct, mais ce n'est pas exactement le même sens.
"La population britannique et celle de la France" n'est pas correct. C'est très étrange comme formulation.


----------



## LV4-26

J'ai déjà lu la construction _celle_ + [adjectif] mais j'ai toujours trouvé cela très inélégant.
De plus, j'ai de sérieux doutes sur sa grammaticalité. Mais je peux me tromper sur ce point.
Curieusement, je n'ai jamais rencontré la même chose au masculin.

[Le début de] ce fil semble me donner raison...quoique....apparemment, les participants ne sont pas parvenus à s'accorder.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le tour _celui/celle_ + adjectif qualificatif seul est en effet  assez moche à défaut d'être incorrect. Cette construction devient  toutefois un peu plus acceptable si l'adjectif est modifié par un  adverbe (comme dans l'exemple de Voltaire), par une proposition  relative ou par un complément introduit par _de_. Elle l'est également si l'adjectif est en fait plutôt un participe passé ou présent suivi d'un complément.

Je ne dirais donc jamais _la population britannique et *celle* française_, pas plus que _la population britannique et *la* française_.

On ne peut en revanche rien reprocher à _la population britannique et celle *de (la) France*_.


----------

